
What China Can Teach the U.S. About Artificial Intelligence - raleighm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/22/opinion/sunday/ai-china-united-states.html
======
AndrewKemendo
Lee never describes what the practical result of "A.I. supremacy" actually
means. The only other place that "supremacy" in terms of between nation states
is used is with military matters, e.g. Air Supremacy [1].

Is he talking about General Intelligence? Is he arguing that there are radical
efficiencies that ML gives you that you can't get elsewhere?

I haven't seen a clear vision of what he means by "supremacy."

Aside from that, and I am well aware of Mr. Lee's CV, his book, and his
resulting wave of articles reads like it's from someone who has never actually
built a product that functionally based around ML. That's likely because he
seems to be writing from a general audience, but some of the points just don't
seem to hold.

For example, that SV doesn't like to copy. If there is anything true it's that
SV LOVES to copy. See: Apple and MSFT copying everything important from PARC,
IG copying Snap etc...

On the points about "AI," the example of being "first" to some arbitrary goal
like fully autonomous cars is a weird near-strawman. Let's say that Didi does
get to Level 5 autonomy first. Does that mean the rest of the world's on-
demand driving services will completely capitulate to them? Of course not.
Standard economics apply. Deep Learning hasn't upended the rules of economics
just yet. Maybe once we're at the point where labor inputs are near zero
because of automation we can talk.

Now if Lee were to start making the argument that this stuff matters in
national defense and intelligence matters, or about the race to general AI,
then we would finally have a good conversation. However he's not making that
argument because it's a little too early to have it, and nobody seems to want
to have it anyway.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_supremacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_supremacy)

------
tim333
The things seem to be

>... enormous data flows [give] a multidimensional picture of each Chinese
user

>copying: imitating a successful business model and then tweaking it.

>encouraging local officials to make the changes needed in their area so that
private A.I. companies can develop products

Dunno - guess it helps a bit

------
lngnmn1
That the notion of intelligence requires the notion of instincts and hardwired
self-preservation, so that training/learning phase would be more efficient and
meaningful.

Basically, we should try to build an animal, which has an astonishing amount
of intelligence (unattainable by any ML yet) in the evolved to match the
shared environment brain's structure) first, before trying attacking a human-
like intelligence.

Animal mind first. All the pattern-matching on hardwired pre-build structure,
augmented (transformed) by learning is here.

~~~
singularity2001
observe the complex behavior of an ant and you will be humbled.

